
Show HN: Low code Jupyter Notebook alternative with dashboards - pplonski86
https://github.com/mljar/mljar-studio
======
pplonski86
In 2016 I've created web service for building Machine Learning models in the
cloud. However, I wasn't happy with it because it only allows building ML
models on already prepared data. So I've started searching for a nice way for
preparing data in a low code manner.

At first, I was considering GUI with drag and drop nodes, where each node
represents an operation on data. I wasn't happy with that solution because it
can easily get messy (spaghetti of nodes) and it is untestable. So I keep
searching ...

It came to me that the best low-code solution will be a code itself, with GUI
to generate the code. I was looking for the best way to execute the arbitrary
code on the web and I came to Jupyter Notebook.

As a result, I've started working on the MLJAR Studio. It has frontend created
in react and redux. It connects to Jupyter Notebook (for computation) and
Django server (store and manage the project).

Users can generate code by clicking. All code creates a script that can be
executed.

All results are represented as widgets and can be easily shared with others by
sending a link.

There is still a lot of work to do: more operations covered with GUI, the
interaction between widgets and code, periodic runs of scripts, ability to
connect with databases and APIs, and of course support for ML.

In the future, I would like to have two versions of MLJAR Studio: open-source
version and pro-version with additional features.

Demo address: [http://204.48.28.64:8000/](http://204.48.28.64:8000/) (you
don't need to set account, be careful, it is one user only, so everyone can
see your activities and data, and it uses HTTP!, the address will be active
for 1 week).

------
amirathi
Congrats on shipping!

I played with the demo & liked the capability of quickly inserting a snippet
of code by selecting + customising a widget. The idea of making it quickly
shareable / deployable apps is also very powerful. You product is along the
lines of Streamlit / Voila / Plotly dash. Write plain python to make
deployable front end apps for dashboarding etc (additionally you help writing
that python with readymade snippets).

While the capability is powerful, I'd recommend finding a persona that would
actually use it enough to pay for the "pro" version. Currently it's geared
towards data scientist, but they are very comfortable writing notebook code to
generate visualizations. So the low-code (generate code from widget) part is
not very appealing to them. They need simple yet powerful python constructs
that creates beautiful front end components for them (headers, paginated
tables, plots, graphs, interactive widgets). And then make it easy to deploy
these apps internally. Checkout Streamlit that promises to do both these very
well.

~~~
pplonski86
Thank you Amit! I would like to add much more to the application:

1\. I would like to add scheduling. 2\. I would like to define different types
of notebooks: notebooks for exploratory analysis (default one), notebooks for
workflow automation, notebooks for packages development (with test driven
development), notebooks as REST API 3\. I would like to allow to connect
different data sources: databases and third party APIs 4\. I would like to
support Machine Learning APIs

I've seen your work, especially reviewNB - impressive!

------
suyash
with the name, first thing I was looking was for a jar file but there was
none, confusing it seems.

